# WB Drowning Tonite



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just to let you know that there was a drowning tonite off of the Porter Rd. area. A swimmer tried to swim over to an island and didn't make it. Recovery efforts will take place in the morning from the West Boat Ramp. Please use either the East (Gilbert Rd.) or Campground Ramp if you plan to launch.


Thanks,

RangerJulie


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's terrible to hear,Julie,,,,,,, Our prayers to the Family............ ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm I knew something was up , I had to wait for over an hour at rocksprings ramp, Driver 1 didn't know how to back up atrailer, driver 2 also couldn't back up, all the rescue guys ended up lifting and carrying the boats down the ramp, 4 boats in all i believe, then it wasn't 10mins later they were pulling them back out, it didn't make sense, I guess they called it all off for the night. The guy I spoke with said he wasn't at liberty to discuss what was happening.
Dang thats terrible news, it's going to be a sad fathers day for some.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

i know they where out this morning trying to find the body a spot my brother and dad went to fish but they werent allowed! does anyone know if they found the body? thoughts and pryers to the family!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Terrible news. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

The victim has been recovered and the West Ramp is back open. Thanks for your patience.

RangerJulie


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate to hear when these things happen. I only have the info from this site but it sounds like it was an avoidable circumstance. I see odnr and div of watercraft boats ignore swimmers in 2 of my favorite lakes all the time. I have to wonder if the swim areas were better enforced (or people were more educated) if less of these incidents would occur. In any case I send condolences to the family, sad sad fathers day.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's horrible!!! I hate to hear that. My prayers go out to the family.
Some years ago we pulled a teenager out of Berlin that was attempting to swim across the bay from the camping area at dusk. He got out in the middle and ran out of energy. We had to get in the water and lift him into the boat because he was so exhausted. He had been drinking and was wearing full length blue jeans and tennis shoes! If we weren't there he def would have drowned because there were no other boats around at the time. He was so out of breath he couldn't even speak. Several of his friends swam across ahead of him and we saw them climbing out on the other side. We barely saw this kid in the distance and heard him yelling for help. It has bothered me ever since to think of what would have happened had we not been there.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Terrible news. Not to beat a horse, but I was out on WB this afternoon...I couldn't believe the amount of idiots swimming in non beach areas. There was an entire family letting their kids swim near the downed trees/deadfalls near the campground...on the open lake side! Several people just stopped in the middle of coves and jumped in to swim. 

There should be some sort of IQ test to be allowed in a body of water.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I was in the bow fishing tourney, and was the the person they flagged down. We had just set up to start shooting when we herd the yelling. When we got to the one person on shore he directed us to the narrow place they tried to cross. I guess when the young man and his brother inlaw attempted to swim across the bay to a monkey swing the brother inlaw started to go under and the other kid couldn't get to him before he went under. It was only 50 yrds wide where it happened and the deceased only made it half way. My buddy and my son and I scaned the water w the fish finder for awhile while I made repeated attempts to jump in when we marked something, but w muddy water we were unsuccessful. It was a very sad event, and I hope I never see something like it again. My thirteen year old was a little shaken up today, about it but he gained allot of respect for the water last night. God blesses the family and i'm truly sorry we couldnt do more.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My condolences that's terrible 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

my condolences also. what a terrible tragedy. my brother-in-law drowned in milton years ago and it took 5 days to find him. he was in his early 20's, fishing in april in a small boat with rough water, the boat capsized and he didn't have a chance in 45 deg water. i hope everybody learns some new respect for the water over this


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rangerjulie thanks for what you do and your dedicated service to all of us, the ohio public. I have been back here a while now(just over a decade) and it seems like there has been more drownings in the last couple of years than in the previous years. maybe some day you can hit us with some stats on how many souls have been lost at WB in the past years. I dont want to sound morbid but with the wear-it program all over the place(even in the wheelhouse of the Wizzard on DC) and it still keeps on happening and with more and more frequency. It also seems like a lot of needless greaving for such little effort of putting on a PFD. JMTCW
Thanks again
donm


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It seems lately at both Berlin and West Branch accidentals have happened when young men decide to swim from non designated areas. Every year similar stories that usually begin with young men attempting to swim across a bay, just horsing around and submitting to peer pressure. Accidents will happen and we learn from it over and over, be safe and watch out for others. Good job Walleydiver too bad you weren't like 5 mins ahead in time, I'm sure your pretty upset about what you experienced.


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrible news.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

After reading Lawman's post about how his distress flag was ignored by boats that sped by, I was losing faith in the good nature of boaters on the water. Boating ettiquette is just as important as boating safety. Coming to the aid of another is not only the law but the right thing to do.

I want to applaud Wallydvr for his incredible efforts to try and help save a life. Your actions were exemplary. Thank you.

RangerJulie


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks but I did what most would do, and yes I wish I was there earlier. I have played that in my head a thousands times since. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

Many years ago when I was in my early 20's we used to fish Ladue, and on the very hot days we would be in the middle on the north end jump in and see how far down we could go under to cool off, I know we went down 15' in 20 foot or so of water. Years later I read about someone who got caught in an undertow at Ladue and it took them all the way to the dam, and they drown. To this day I get scared thinking about what could have happened, and that was 30 plus years ago. Stupid stupid thing for us to do, so learn from all these lessons you hear here. My prayers go out to the family..


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

In Az/NV on Lake Mead they have some incredible cliffs that go 150 to 200 ft out of the water. At 100ft going feet first the average person will penatrate the water 50ft. The differance in water temp at that depth sends a body into instant shock causing one to passout. 110 degrees in the air to 47 degrees water and not many able young men can make it to the surface not to mention a 35 to 45 yr old guy with a beer belly. Like nightflyer said about thinking twice. Yep fer sure.
You have to hand it to the guys and girls who have to do the search and recovery. Hats off to them all, here in ohio and elsewhere and thanks
donm


----------

